
Nginx resolver security advisories - thresh
http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx/2016-January/049700.html
======
ak217
Related, can anyone explain why nginx uses its own resolver instead of the
system one?

~~~
brazzledazzle
I have no idea if it's substantiated but I've read accusations that it's so
you'll pay for the commercial version. Apparently the open source version
ignores the TTL and just caches it until you restart the process.

------
vojtech_kurka
After an upgrade to 1.8.1 our rewrites (alias+regexp+try_files) stopped
working.

~~~
lfam
Related to this?

*) Bugfix: the "try_files" directive inside a nested location given by a regular expression worked incorrectly if the "alias" directive was used in the outer location. from: [http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES-1.8](http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES-1.8)

~~~
vojtech_kurka
Yes, probably related. I reported it here:
[https://forum.nginx.org/read.php?11,264181](https://forum.nginx.org/read.php?11,264181)

~~~
r1ch
From my read of the docs, try_files expands aliases, so the alias directives
in your location blocks are unnecessary, causing nginx to look for
/home/mysite/www/js/js/whatever.js

~~~
vojtech_kurka
You're right, thank you. The aliases are completely useless. It's just strange
to introduce such a change in a "stable" release.

